# Mount angeln



## EisblockError (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Ich will jetz anfangen mit Angeln und da isnd ein paar Sachen die mir nicht klar sind:

Kann man nur in Schwärmen angeln, kann man das Haustier/ Mount auch schon unter 450 angeln, also mit skill 1, und was hat es mit dem angeln in Trümmern auf sich?


----------



## Zalandar (7. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage: Ich will jetz anfangen mit Angeln und da isnd ein paar Sachen die mir nicht klar sind:
> 
> Kann man nur in Schwärmen angeln, kann man das Haustier/ Mount auch schon unter 450 angeln, also mit skill 1, und was hat es mit dem angeln in Trümmern auf sich?


 Okay 

1.Wie lange spielst denn du WoW
2. Nee du kannst immer überall angeln (vorraussetzung skill)
3. Das weiss ich nicht genau
4. Ja dann angelst du Schrott oder du angelst in Questteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So


----------



## Zalandar (7. Mai 2009)

Aber mehr weiss ich echt nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (11. Mai 2009)

Du kannst das Mount in jedem Nordend Schwarm angeln, und auch nur dort.
Sobald dein Angel-Skill ausreicht um in einem Schwarm nicht nur Abfall zu angeln, kann jeder "erfolgreiche" Versuch dir auch das Mount bringen.

In Trümmerteil-Schwärmen zu angeln funktioniert wie in allen Schwärmen. Du erhälst halt statt Fischen dann verschiede andere gängige Sachen. Leider gibt es Trümmerteile nur in der alten Welt.


Und, achja, Sonntagsangler sind extrem verpönt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls aus dir doch noch was werden sollte empfehle ich dringend "elsanglin.com" .


----------



## Cazore (11. Mai 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> 1.Wie lange spielst denn du WoW
> 2. Nee du kannst immer überall angeln (vorraussetzung skill)
> ...




Sowas sinnloses. 
1. ist seit dem Patch alles anders
2. kann man jetzt sehr wohl, hab gestern mit einem Char bei Skill 9 begonnen, die Angeldailie im Sholazaar zu machen und habs geschafft (Skill danach 140)
3. aha

4. darin fängt man a) Kisten mit Sachen wie dem Buch, mit dem man die Fähigkeit Fischschwärme entdecken lernt, b) Kisten mit Materialien, c) graue Sachen wie das Dampfpumpenmotorteil, das 25g beim Händler bringt d) den Erfolg, in allen Wrackteiltrümmerdingens Azeroths geangelt zu haben


Mein DK hat bis 225 Deviatfische gefangen. Dann hab ich die Angelquest bei Nat Pagles gemacht und mir die tolle Rute geholt. Damit und ein paar Ködern hab ich begonnen, die Schwärme abzufischen. Ich hab ab Skill 237 nur in Schwärmen Nordrends geangelt und habe jetzt Skill 397. das sind.. wenn man bei jedem 1,5. Schwarm einen Skillpunkt kriegt und je Schwarm ca 5 "Sachen" angelt , grob geschätzte 1200 Würfe (wohlgemerkt nur in Schwärmen!!). Die Schildkröte war nicht dabei.

Meine Vermutung: die Dropchance der Schildkröte ist an einen glücklichen Fang (kein graues Teil sondern ein Fischlein) gebunden und dazu noch sehr gering. Also wie beim Welpenkillen, als Beispiel: du kannst einen bekommen beim ersten Mob oder beim 10.000ten. Einzige Bedingung: du musst Welpen erschlagen oder - bei unsrer Schildkröte - einen Fisch in einem Nordrendschwarm fangen. Also besteht nach den neuen Regeln des Angelns die extrem astronomisch geringe Chance, beim 2. Skillpunkt (mit 1 fängt man ja an) eine Schildkröte zu fangen wenn man - in den Schwärmen Nordrends angelt und -einen glücklichen Wurf (sprich kein graues Teil) hat. Die Chance steigt mit höherem Skill, da man weniger graues Zeug angelt. Letztlich angelt man an einem Schwarm am Anfang 20 graue Teile und 4 Fische, bei diesen 4 Fischen bestand aber die Chance, dass unser begehrtes Mount dabei ist. Später angelt man 1 graues Teil pro Schwarm und 4 Fische, wobei eben bei diesen Fischen die Dropchance bestand. 
Meine Vermutung beruht auf den Beobachtungen der Angeldailies, bei grauen Teilen war der begehrte Geister oder wie auch immer Fisch nie dabei. Nur bei glücklichen Würfen.

Auf sowas kommt man beim Angeln..


----------

